# Water in wood-Yes!



## Tim Carter (Apr 22, 2015)

This is a vase made of maple burl with a glass insert. It's about 9" tall and 3" in diameter.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 16


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 22, 2015)

Great idea, great implementation 

I can see quite a few challenges in turning this piece ... turning 90% air that far out from the chuck, for example (unless you figured out a way to support it along the entire length?)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## brown down (Apr 22, 2015)

holy crap beautiful piece man

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 22, 2015)

Very cool Tim. I like how the wood just seems to wrap around the glass.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 22, 2015)

Awsome Job Tim !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 23, 2015)

Very cool! And quite a turning feat, seems like it would have been very tricky. You could use your shorts for shot glasses


----------



## The PenSmith (May 9, 2015)

That is one impressive piece and like Duncan said 90% air, I have been turning for 18 years and I don't think I would attempt something like that !!

BTW - where did you get the glass insert? I had some at one time that had a heavy base that were prefect, but I forgot were I purchased them.


----------



## Tony (May 9, 2015)

Very nice! With the live edge it looks like you figured out how to wrap the wood around the glass. Tony


----------



## Horatio (May 14, 2015)

I like that alot...I appreciate inventive ways to utilize odd and beautiful pieces of wood in functional and creative ways.


----------

